# HYDOR Magic Klean



## badmedicine (Oct 27, 2012)

Heard about this product on a reef show I watch (Mr. Saltwater.com). The guy professed on how good this product was compared to vinegar/water.

I bought a box thinking that I would give it a try on some power heads that were very encrusted (very and left to dry for 6 months).

Left a pile of equipment in a pail with this stuff. After one day I rinsed the vast majority of it off with water and the last bits came off with a sponge. No physical scraping and it came back to 100% just like it came outta the box. It all sloughed off like protein skimmer crap.

Vinegar is an acid that will eat away at the magnet of your power head. This stuff isn't an acid and my power heads work great.

How long has this stuff been around? If you see it at the stores let me know, this LFS discontinued buying it, and I want some more of it.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*hydor*

can u post a pic of the box or package....


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

That mr saltwater guy has cool vids on youtube 

Great find and I will look for some 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Not cheap though. $9.95 for three cleanings. Okay for sensitive powerheads. Too expensive for much else.

Just to be clear, this stuff IS acid - it's phosphoric acid powder. It just happens to be safe for the neodinium coatings on powerheads.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/hy-mcln/Hydor+Magi-Klean+Pump+and+Accessory+Cleaner+(3+Pack).html


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Sweet!

Thanks. I have koralia power heads so prob not worth it. When I get my vortech one though 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I used diluted vinegar on my powerheads and soak them for 24 hours . The coraline algae breaks down and easily removed with light scrubbing.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

BaRoK said:


> I used diluted vinegar on my powerheads and soak them for 24 hours . The coraline algae breaks down and easily removed with light scrubbing.


If you watch the video, you would see that the main problem with using vinegar on powerheads is that the vinegar can destroy your impellers' s coating on the magnet. This will cause your powerhead to make a lot more noise, become unbalanced and ultimately break.

That is why Hydor makes Magi-Klean, as vinegar can be risky to use on powerheads.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I didnt know that (about the impeller)

So ideally, if we didnt want to spend 3 dollars a cleaning, we could soak everything in vinegar except the impeller, and just manually do the impeller?


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

I think a better way to put it would be "don't soak magnets in vinegar". While that would certainly apply to impellers, it might go beyond that with powerheads.

It also applies to skimmer pumps, return pumps etc. -- and some other equipment too (Ghost Overflow weir, say) - which is something I did not know until I watched that Mr. Saltwater Tank segment.

Good to know.

__________________
.Robert


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Interesting fact. I didn't know about the magnet coating on impellers. I've soaked my Jebao wavemaker a couple of times using diluted vinegar. Time will when it will breakdown.

I wouldn't mind purchasing this product for $3.00 per cleaning. You'll only have to clean every 2-3 months.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Oct 26, 2013)

Which Jabao are you using? 10, 25 or 40? How long have you had it and how do you like it? I am considering getting a pair of WP-40s for my 150.

I wish I could find an online confirmation that the APC module for the RK can use the modded cable for the Apex. It would be nice to be able to use an APC module controller for the Jabao pumps. I suppose in the end, the native controller works and the only real issue is getting the feed feature to work with the RK. As long as you kill the power to it using the feed mode all should be well -and that does not require a working 1-5v control cable. 

Glad to hear yours are still quiet so far. It sounds like the vinegar issue relates to acidic strength of the solution and/or number of applications, so hopefully yours will continue to operate well.
__________________
.Robert


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

Steel_Wind said:


> Which Jabao are you using? 10, 25 or 40? How long have you had it and how do you like it? I am considering getting a pair of WP-40s for my 150.
> 
> I wish I could find an online confirmation that the APC module for the RK can use the modded cable for the Apex. It would be nice to be able to use an APC module controller for the Jabao pumps. I suppose in the end, the native controller works and the only real issue is getting the feed feature to work with the RK. As long as you kill the power to it using the feed mode all should be well -and that does not require a working 1-5v control cable.
> 
> ...


Got the WP25 model for my 55G from Fragbox. Had it running for more than a year now. So far so good.


----------



## BaRoK (Sep 10, 2009)

I have a feed button on my controller and the wavemaker stops for 10 minutes then it resume its operation.


----------

